# Garder une fenêtre toujours au dessus



## jeremyFF (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

je cherche une application capable de mettre une fenêtre toujours au dessus des autres fenêtres, ce qui est pratique quand on veut mettre une fenêtre de chat ou une vidéo dans un coin de l'écran et continuer à faire autre chose.

En bref je cherche une alternative mac à deskpin. Je connais afloat mais il ne me convient pas (il met au dessus toutes les fenêtres d'une application et pas une fenêtre spécifique et de plus il ne marche pas avec toutes les applications). J'ai beaucoup cherché sur le net mais j'ai rien trouvé de concluant.

Des idées??


----------



## JohanC (21 Juillet 2014)

Salut,

pour la vidéo je sais que MplayerX permet de toujours garder la vidéo au premier plan. Pour le reste, aucune idée.


----------

